# ODBC Native State S1T00: timeout expired



## adigga (Jun 5, 2003)

Hello :
I am very new to ODBC connectivity, but i know sql fairly well:

What can generate a Native State Error: Native State S1T00: timeout expired on a SQL 2000 database; NT4 OS Server??

I am running sql database dependent applications on this server: 3 to be exact.

e.g. I have an application which transports data that was entered to the SQL database located on this Server via a LAN user. This application then dynamically takes this data and transports it to another device located on the same sub-net as the Server for data recognition and other functionalities. This is performed in milliseconds hence it may be utilizing the (winmm.dll) file to accomplish this. But the error message:

"Warning State: S1T00,Native:0, Origin: [Microsoft][ODBC 
SQL Server Driver] timeout expired"

causes this process to fail along with other ODBC and SQL dependent applictions.

Can someone please help/ inform me what can cause this and how to prevent this??

Can a modem dial-in access cause this?? though it was running fine with modem access in the past, and no change in its configs.??

Thank you in advance

Adigga


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

ODBC connections do have a set timout I believe and ODBC connections from your connection string in the web page can also expire if the returned data doesn't get back to the browser in time. IIS also has a set timeout for scripts of 60 seconds I believe and can also cause errors. There are 3 likely places these errors are being generated from but I would suspect the connection string on your web page first and then IIS's timout for scripts....if you are using ASP and IIS


----------



## adigga (Jun 5, 2003)

thank you very much Rockn, this is a start to the troubleshooting process. i will explore these options..

thanks again

Adigga


----------

